# Whats in your glass tonight?



## Warhorse

I am working on my second Bombay & Tonic.


----------



## 480sparky

Chocklit milk.


----------



## D-B-J

Ever tried Edinburgh Gin? It is OUT OF THIS WORLD good, but twice as expensive when compared to bombay.  

My glass? A cup of Rainforest Mate loose-leaf tea :thumbup:

Jake


----------



## D-B-J

480sparky said:


> Chocklit milk.



I think you mispelt it...






Jake


----------



## 480sparky

D-B-J said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocklit milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mispelt it...
> 
> Jake
Click to expand...



Cow Juice?


----------



## D-B-J

480sparky said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocklit milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mispelt it...
> 
> Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cow Juice?
Click to expand...


Seems legit, but I was going for MALK.


----------



## limr

Some Tito's vodka, seltzer, dash of vanilla, dash of orange bitters.


----------



## robbins.photo

Warhorse said:


> I am working on my second Bombay & Tonic.



Lets see.. a bunch of weird looking straws.. and.. hmm.. a stormtrooper.

MINICOOP!

Rotfl


----------



## snowbear

Lemonade on the rocks.


----------



## KmH

Ice cubes and Seagram's VO.


----------



## KmH

limr said:


> Some Tito's vodka, seltzer, dash of vanilla, dash of orange bitters.


Sounds refreshing!


----------



## SDB777

After cutting dead trees all day.....water, lots of water.  After I get done re-hydrating.....more water!




Scott (cooling down in awhile) B


----------



## Tee

I'm being a fuddy-duddy tonight.  Water for me.


----------



## limr

KmH said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Tito's vodka, seltzer, dash of vanilla, dash of orange bitters.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds refreshing!
Click to expand...


I'm quite pleased with it, thanks. I used to be a bartender and I still like to experiment with recipes. I prefer adding my own flavors rather than getting flavored vodka, and I've been getting into different kinds of bitters lately. 

Tonight's drink was inspired by a Creamsicle  (don't like sweet, though - thus the lack of anything like cream or triple sec.)


----------



## Derrel

I'm drinking rootbeer. Barq's. Did a facebook post earlier tonight on how 4th of July is the start of *rootbeer float season* at my place, and got like 20 responses in an hour on what "the best" kind of rootbeer is for a float...


----------



## tecboy

Iced cold non-caffeinated Coke Zero.


----------



## webestang64

Kool-Aid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ...........................black cherry, current flavor.................


----------



## Monday

Jameson


----------



## mmaria

it's morning here... so I'm having a strong black, no sugar, cup of coffee


----------



## Dagwood56

Ten last night - same as always, Clover Farms Icy Tea, its all I ever drink.


----------



## 480sparky

Derrel said:


> I'm drinking rootbeer. Barq's. Did a facebook post earlier tonight on how 4th of July is the start of *rootbeer float season* at my place, and got like 20 responses in an hour on what "the best" kind of rootbeer is for a float...




And the season lasts 365¼ days.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> I'm drinking rootbeer. Barq's. Did a facebook post earlier tonight on how 4th of July is the start of *rootbeer float season* at my place, and got like 20 responses in an hour on what "the best" kind of rootbeer is for a float...



So what's the answer???? I gots to know!

(Quite frankly, I already know it's Barq's. It's got bite!)


----------



## Braineack

Last night I made coffee milkshakes with oreos and kahlua.   I also had cab-shiraz with my pizza.


----------



## Msteelio91

Beer. Tall Tales Northern Light. Good stuff.


----------



## mishele

Last night was a red wine night. =)


----------



## mishele

Dagwood56 said:


> Ten last night - same as always, Clover Farms Icy Tea, its all I ever drink.


Damn, tea at 10? I would be up till 2am drinking that at night! lol


----------



## Civchic

Last night I actually had a Caesar - truly Canadian drink.  vodka, Tobasco sauce, Worcestershire, rim with celery salt, fill glass with Clamato juice.  Yum!  A good variation is eliminate the Tobasco and W-shire, substitute dill pickle juice and HOT horseradish.  That way is better with good gin, though, than vodka.

Usually this time of year it's gin (Tanqueray 10) and tonic, but I was out of tonic.  Or a current favourite is juice of one lemon, a shot of Amaretto, top with soda and ice.


----------



## Designer

I almost always have a glass of red wine with supper.


----------



## mishele

Designer said:


> I almost always have a glass of red wine with supper.



Good man.


----------



## terri

Designer said:


> I almost always have a glass of red wine with supper.



It's good for you!     :heart:


----------



## ORourkeK

limr said:


> Some Tito's vodka, seltzer, dash of vanilla, dash of orange bitters.



The morning show I listen to raves about Tito's vodka. I may have to find some since I see a lot of people enjoying it.


----------



## ORourkeK

Last night I made up some frozen strawberry daiquiri's to try to help stay cool in this heat. Tomorrow I am off of work, so I will pull out my Glenlivet 18 tonight.


----------



## SnappingShark

I don't drink alcohol.
I hate green organic veggie smoothies.
I do however love soda, tea and coffee.
Currently though, I'm drinking water - BORRRRRRING!!!


----------



## D7K

Also on the water train here..


----------



## IzzieK

Pepsi (not Diet) with fresh egg. Yukkkkkkkk!


----------



## limr

ORourkeK said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some Tito's vodka, seltzer, dash of vanilla, dash of orange bitters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The morning show I listen to raves about Tito's vodka. I may have to find some since I see a lot of people enjoying it.
Click to expand...


It's really quite good, and it's not expensive. I think people underestimate it because it's not displayed and priced as a mid-range vodka, but I think the taste competes with the top shelf stuff. Definitely give it a try.


----------



## Big Mike

I'm a bit late to the party....I was on vacation (camping)...and I did have (more than) a few drinks.



> I am working on my second Bombay & Tonic.


I love my Bombay....but I drink it straight.  Not necessarily neat, as I like to chill the bottle and the cup/glass so that it's ice cold.


----------



## kundalini

Why does it have to be night?  

Anyway, just the usual, straight outta the freezer.......


----------



## runnah

kundalini said:


> Anyway, just the usual, straight outta the freezer.......



Only way to drink it!

I am in love with Sierra Nevada torpedo. Extra IPA.

Gin and tonic for me.


----------



## Warhorse

Tonight I'm having a couple of Makers Mark on the rocks.


----------



## table1349

http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server5...sker_18yr__96125.1365705994.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

Neat, no water, soda, fruit juices and no damn frilly umbrellas!  Anybody that would adulterate good 18year old single malt Scotch should be forced to drink Natty Lite and nothing else for the rest of their miserable life. Preferably recycled Natty Lite.


----------



## KmH

Tonight it is a Callaway Vineyards late harvest Cabernet Sauvignon.

Xüdle | www.Xudle.com


----------



## DarkShadow

Ice Cold Arizona Ice Tea.Love the Stuff.I tried making my own once,it tasted really bad.I think I used to many tea bags.


----------



## table1349

Tomorrow night *this* is the drink of choice.  25 year old, Talisker special.  A good friend brought me back a bottle in a nice gift set after his last trip to England.  A REAL GOOD Friend.  Bottled in limited quantities, individually numbered, 2011 release.  This is special occasion sipping Scotch.


----------



## jsm190

Ice cold Pepsi


----------



## Tiller

A not so good rosé.


----------



## table1349

jsm190 said:


> Ice cold Pepsi



Dude, you live in Florida.....shouldn't that be an ice cold RC Cola?  Don't forget the GooGoo Cluster chaser.


----------



## terri

gryphonslair99 said:


> jsm190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice cold Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you live in Florida.....shouldn't that be an ice cold RC Cola?  Don't forget the GooGoo Cluster chaser.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't that be RC Cola and a moon pie?    :cheer:


Red wine for me tonight...again.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server5...sker_18yr__96125.1365705994.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
> 
> Neat, no water, soda, fruit juices and no damn frilly umbrellas!  Anybody that would adulterate good 18year old single malt Scotch should be forced to drink Natty Lite and nothing else for the rest of their miserable life. Preferably recycled Natty Lite.



I have to agree with you on the Scotch, though I will say that some will open up better with a splash of water (no more!) while others don't need it. But that's as far as the adulteration goes for the good 18-year-old stuff.

I've been known to enjoy a Rob Roy with something like Glenfiddich or a blended, but not with the really good aged Scotches. 

Talisker pisses me off. It's good Scotch but it reminds me of my jagoff ex, so I can't have the stuff. Sticks in my craw  An 18-year-old McCallan, though? Oh, I'm all over that!


----------



## CAP

Earl Gray tea.

:cheers:


----------



## runnah

Yummy


----------



## baturn

My 3rd Caesar!


----------



## snerd

Bottled water from Sam's Club.


----------



## annamaria

Ice cold water with a lemon wedge.  Or when I am being naughty a Pepsi.


----------



## table1349

terri said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsm190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice cold Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you live in Florida.....shouldn't that be an ice cold RC Cola?  Don't forget the GooGoo Cluster chaser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that be RC Cola and a moon pie?    :cheer:
> 
> 
> Red wine for me tonight...again.
Click to expand...

No no no.  Moon pies are an afternoon thing.  GooGoo Clusters are an after supper thing.


----------



## mishele

I had a Cranberry Fizz martini last night. hehe Num,num!


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server5...sker_18yr__96125.1365705994.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
> 
> Neat, no water, soda, fruit juices and no damn frilly umbrellas!  Anybody that would adulterate good 18year old single malt Scotch should be forced to drink Natty Lite and nothing else for the rest of their miserable life. Preferably recycled Natty Lite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you on the Scotch, though I will say that some will open up better with a splash of water (no more!) while others don't need it. But that's as far as the adulteration goes for the good 18-year-old stuff.
> 
> I've been known to enjoy a Rob Roy with something like Glenfiddich or a blended, but not with the really good aged Scotches.
> 
> Talisker pisses me off. It's good Scotch but it reminds me of my jagoff ex, so I can't have the stuff. Sticks in my craw  An 18-year-old McCallan, though? Oh, I'm all over that!
Click to expand...


You have to let go of the past *LEONORE*. (There is that spelling better?:mrgreen  One of the great things about Talisker is the way it is made and stored being the only Scotch that is made on the Isle of Skye.  It is my understanding that when they char the barrels they toss some sea weed into the charring fire and that imparts that special flavor into the Oak that then transfers to the Scotch as it ages.  

Forget him and just enjoy Talisker for what it is....one of the great Scotches in the world.  Crappy boyfriends come and go but Great Scotch will always be there till the last drop is gone.


While you are at it put on some Steve McDonald, sit back, relax and enjoy the Scotch.


----------



## IzzieK

Ooooppppssss I have to find a glass ... I must have washed it when I finished my dinner. Eating ice cream tho....


----------



## darkchild

Cherry mojito.


----------



## mishele

Tequila


----------



## shefjr

Vodka Red Bull.
It's my year round drink. Had 3 too many tonight but, I did start early. 
Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Wingryder

In a hotel in Memphis... Vodka & Bailey's are my only friend in town.


----------



## mishele

Red Bull at night?!! I don't know about you!! I would figure with a young baby in the house you might want to sleep.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> You have to let go of the past *LEONORE*. (There is that spelling better?:mrgreen



Much better. Now I won't have to sue you! 



> One of the great things about Talisker is the way it is made and stored being the only Scotch that is made on the Isle of Skye.  It is my understanding that when they char the barrels they toss some sea weed into the charring fire and that imparts that special flavor into the Oak that then transfers to the Scotch as it ages.
> 
> Forget him and just enjoy Talisker for what it is....one of the great Scotches in the world.  Crappy boyfriends come and go but Great Scotch will always be there till the last drop is gone.



That's all well and good, and I'm sure it's a very fine Scotch. I've moved on and gotten rid of almost all of the negative associations I had of that spineless git. Many of those feelings, as a matter of fact, are attached to a voodoo doll that is deep in the mud on the bottom of the bay in Portland, ME   But Talisker is associated with one of the worst things he ever did to me, and I don't need to dig up all that crap all over again.

But hey, that's more for you, right! 

In other news, I had a lovely old vine Zinfandel at dinner tonight (Not a white Zin! THAT is an abomination.)


----------



## Tiller

Tonight it was Guinness and Strongbow. Yummy yummy in my tummy.


----------



## BrickHouse

Crown Royal and Sour (after I tried to drink California out of Sierra Pale Ale earlier today). No just relaxing and watching my toddler sleep. Perfect end to a perfect day.


----------



## ORourkeK

gryphonslair99 said:


> http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server5...sker_18yr__96125.1365705994.1280.1280.jpg?c=2
> 
> Neat, no water, soda, fruit juices and no damn frilly umbrellas!  Anybody that would adulterate good 18year old single malt Scotch should be forced to drink Natty Lite and nothing else for the rest of their miserable life. Preferably recycled Natty Lite.



I agree 10000000%. I brought a bottle of Glenlivet 18 to a family party once, and my aunt was like "OOOOH this is the good stuff!". She then poured it into a glass along with sprite. All I could do was stare at her in disbelief.  Now I only bring the 12 year old to family parties.


----------



## bc_steve

Fat Chance Cider


----------



## minicoop1985

New Glarus Spotted Cow tonight.


----------



## IzzieK

mishele said:


> Red Bull at night?!! I don't know about you!! I would figure with a young baby in the house you might want to sleep.


Exactly why he drank that Red Bull...got it? :mrgreen:


----------



## shefjr

mishele said:


> Red Bull at night?!! I don't know about you!! I would figure with a young baby in the house you might want to sleep.



He sleeps like his father, a rock. Usually down by 9-9:30 and not up till we wake him due to work or on the weekends he won't be up till 6:30 or 7. 
You are right about the Red Bull though. I normally have just one and done but, there was a party and the wife was driving home so... Now I'm up.

In my glass now btw WATER. LOL!


----------



## Vince.1551

Shiraz


----------



## mishele

shefjr said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red Bull at night?!! I don't know about you!! I would figure with a young baby in the house you might want to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sleeps like his father, a rock. Usually down by 9-9:30 and not up till we wake him due to work or on the weekends he won't be up till 6:30 or 7.
> You are right about the Red Bull though. I normally have just one and done but, there was a party and the wife was driving home so... Now I'm up.
> 
> In my glass now btw WATER. LOL!
Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear the little one is sleeping so well for you!! Lucky duck!
I'm in the middle of workout mode so I'm restraining myself from drinking too much. I spent most of the day yesterday watching people get loaded...hehe I treated myself to a margarita last night.


----------



## table1349

mishele said:


> I'm in the middle of workout mode so I'm restraining myself from drinking too much. I spent most of the day yesterday watching people get loaded...hehe I treated myself to a margarita last night.



Funny, the way I heard it when you drink too much is when you get into "Work Out" mode.  Oh........wait......that's the other kind of work out isn't it? 

 

My bad.:blushing:


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to let go of the past *LEONORE*. (There is that spelling better?:mrgreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better. Now I won't have to sue you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great things about Talisker is the way it is made and stored being the only Scotch that is made on the Isle of Skye.  It is my understanding that when they char the barrels they toss some sea weed into the charring fire and that imparts that special flavor into the Oak that then transfers to the Scotch as it ages.
> 
> Forget him and just enjoy Talisker for what it is....one of the great Scotches in the world.  Crappy boyfriends come and go but Great Scotch will always be there till the last drop is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, and I'm sure it's a very fine Scotch.
Click to expand...


Dear friends of Leonore......................

Please purchase a nice bottle of Talisker, take it home, soak the label off and then paste THIS label onto the bottle before giving it to her. 

What she doesn't know won't hurt US!:mrgreen:


----------



## terri

> In other news, I had a lovely old vine Zinfandel at dinner tonight (Not a white Zin! THAT is an abomination.)



Hear, hear!   Red zin is the only way to go!!   

White zin should be relabeled as a substitute for ipecac syrup.   uke:


----------



## keyseddie

Made some preliminary arrangements for some time hanging out in Provence next spring. I'll have a week or so solo before the troops arrive. Sooo... I spent yesterday daydreaming in French. A fine Chateauneuf du Pape suggests an aristocratic paramour who has passed her youth and entered a time of refined elegance. A heady scent followed by liquid velvet on the tongue and a strong and lasting finish that sometimes is best left to memory.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## table1349

keyseddie,  Ah you post takes me back a few weeks when it was the wife's and my 35th wedding anniversary.  We were given a bottle of 1961 Chateau Haut-Brion at our wedding that we saved just for that occasion.  One of the great years as well as being one of the great bottles of wine.  It was full bodied, rich and spicy.  For our 50th, we have a 1989 Haut-Brion.  That if nothing else will keep me kicking til then just to taste it. 

As for this evening, on tap is a bottle of simple, yet delectable Chaucer's Honey Mead.
[h=2][/h][h=2]
[h=1][/h]
[/h]


----------



## TheFantasticG

Water. Still at work until next Wednesday and on the clock until Wednesday morning.


----------



## table1349

TheFantasticG said:


> Water. Still at work until next Wednesday and on the clock until Wednesday morning.



Gee they must be really strict if they won't let you have something like ice tea instead of just plain water.  Perhaps you should remind them what the late great W. C. Fields said about water.
*
"Water, ugh.....Fish fornicate in it."*


----------



## Warhorse

Ice cold Miller Lite. Tastes very good after working in the yard all day.


----------



## lambertpix

Seems like we need more photos......




Reflecting by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Tonight I've got a finger of Maker's Mark neat.


----------



## JohnS.

Chugged a giant glass of OJ and a giant glass of Ocean Spray cran-apple on top of having water all day with 2 packs of Emergen-C somewhere in between them. I've got a cold coming on and I'm trying to fight it off before it sets in. I'm going on vacation for 5 days next Friday and I'm not about to have a crappy vacation because of a silly cold.


----------



## IzzieK

Touch wood I haven't had a cold in years...any onset of a cold like a snipple is soon caught with a nose rinse.


JohnS. said:


> Chugged a giant glass of OJ and a giant glass of Ocean Spray cran-apple on top of having water all day with 2 packs of Emergen-C somewhere in between them. I've got a cold coming on and I'm trying to fight it off before it sets in. I'm going on vacation for 5 days next Friday and I'm not about to have a crappy vacation because of a silly cold.


----------



## keyseddie

gryphonslair99 said:


> keyseddie,  Ah you post takes me back a few weeks when it was the wife's and my 35th wedding anniversary.  We were given a bottle of 1961 Chateau Haut-Brion at our wedding that we saved just for that occasion.  One of the great years as well as being one of the great bottles of wine.  It was full bodied, rich and spicy.  For our 50th, we have a 1989 Haut-Brion.  That if nothing else will keep me kicking til then just to taste it.
> 
> As for this evening, on tap is a bottle of simple, yet delectable Chaucer's Honey Mead.


Wow, Wichita, that is some serious world class wine! I have never enjoyed a Premier Gran Cru! For those who don't know, 1961 was a legendary vintage for French Bordeaux, and Haut Brion is one of the top 5 wines in the highest category. Most serious oenephiles would consider the 1989 Haut Brion THE best wine in the world produced in 1989. You surely have a reason to live. :hail:


----------



## Vince.1551

Tempranillo tonight


----------



## table1349

keyseddie said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> keyseddie,  Ah you post takes me back a few weeks when it was the wife's and my 35th wedding anniversary.  We were given a bottle of 1961 Chateau Haut-Brion at our wedding that we saved just for that occasion.  One of the great years as well as being one of the great bottles of wine.  It was full bodied, rich and spicy.  For our 50th, we have a 1989 Haut-Brion.  That if nothing else will keep me kicking til then just to taste it.
> 
> As for this evening, on tap is a bottle of simple, yet delectable Chaucer's Honey Mead.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Wichita, that is some serious world class wine! I have never enjoyed a Premier Gran Cru! For those who don't know, 1961 was a legendary vintage for French Bordeaux, and Haut Brion is one of the top 5 wines in the highest category. Most serious oenephiles would consider the 1989 Haut Brion THE best wine in the world produced in 1989. You surely have a reason to live. :hail:
Click to expand...


If one of my running buddies and best friends from high school hadn't had a father that owned several liquor stores, I would never have had either of the wines.  She and her family introduced me to good wine.  Her family still followed many old world traditions. There were 3 generations living in the same house.  Meals, especially on Sunday were family affairs that easily took a couple of hours to eat, talk, drink etc.  There was always a good wine on the table to go with the meal.  Most often an Italian wine, since they were Italian.  But on special occasions for special meals there were special bottles of wine.  

I was a frequent guest as we were very close friends and at one of those special meals I was introduced to fine wine in the form of a Chateau Mouton Rothschild  1929.  Didn't mean anything to me back then, it was just a really good wine.  When you own a lot of liquor stores you can and do get that kind of stuff.   The 1961 Haut-Brion was a wedding gift from this friend and a few years latter when I was looking for a really good wine to hold onto for a future celebration she suggested the 89.  She helps run the family business now as well as being a classically trained chef with a fine place of her own.  After all the time spent with her an her family over the years she likes to joke that my heritage may be Scotch-Irish but my stomach is Italian.  

Our everyday tastes are not nearly so extravagant. (Good thing to because my wallet couldn't afford it)  My wife loves a good Pinot Grigio and me, well I have a real fondness for Chianti and Verdicchio.  Of course when we were growing up there were the ever present bottles of Madria Madria Sangria, Boone's Farm Apple wine and Strawberry Hill Strawberry wine.  Those were the well aged vintages of at least a half an hour or more.
Oh the stories that go with some of those occasions.  


JohnS.... I will pass on to you Mark Twains remedy for fighting the common cold.  It is a simple remedy to follow.  Get yourself a quart of Rye Whiskey and drink it down as quick as possible. * If *you wake up, you will find that your cold will be gone. :mrgreen:


----------



## shefjr

mishele said:


> I'm glad to hear the little one is sleeping so well for you!! Lucky duck!
> I'm in the middle of workout mode so I'm restraining myself from drinking too much. I spent most of the day yesterday watching people get loaded...hehe I treated myself to a margarita last night.



We are really lucky. From about 10 weeks on he was sleeping like that. The trade off though is he is content sitting or laying in something for about 15 -30 minutes and after that he wants to be up and moving. It's tough to get anything done. 

That can be rough watching people get loaded if you are in poor company. People can get really annoying. Sometimes it's better to have a cheat day. lol! Just add a little more to the work out.


----------



## table1349

Get one of these.  All of our kids loved it and were entertained for long periods of time in it.  Put it the door where they can keep an eye on you.  And no, we didn't dump them in it.  They would actually get upset when we took them out of it lots of times because they all learned to bounce real well and loved the bouncing.


----------



## terri

gryphonslair99 said:


> keyseddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> keyseddie,  Ah you post takes me back a few weeks when it was the wife's and my 35th wedding anniversary.  We were given a bottle of 1961 Chateau Haut-Brion at our wedding that we saved just for that occasion.  One of the great years as well as being one of the great bottles of wine.  It was full bodied, rich and spicy.  For our 50th, we have a 1989 Haut-Brion.  That if nothing else will keep me kicking til then just to taste it.
> 
> As for this evening, on tap is a bottle of simple, yet delectable Chaucer's Honey Mead.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Wichita, that is some serious world class wine! I have never enjoyed a Premier Gran Cru! For those who don't know, 1961 was a legendary vintage for French Bordeaux, and Haut Brion is one of the top 5 wines in the highest category. Most serious oenephiles would consider the 1989 Haut Brion THE best wine in the world produced in 1989. You surely have a reason to live. :hail:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one of my running buddies and best friends from high school hadn't had a father that owned several liquor stores, I would never have had either of the wines.  She and her family introduced me to good wine.  Her family still followed many old world traditions. There were 3 generations living in the same house.  Meals, especially on Sunday were family affairs that easily took a couple of hours to eat, talk, drink etc.  There was always a good wine on the table to go with the meal.  Most often an Italian wine, since they were Italian.  But on special occasions for special meals there were special bottles of wine.
> 
> I was a frequent guest as we were very close friends and at one of those special meals I was introduced to fine wine in the form of a Chateau Mouton Rothschild  1929.  Didn't mean anything to me back then, it was just a really good wine.  When you own a lot of liquor stores you can and do get that kind of stuff.   The 1961 Haut-Brion was a wedding gift from this friend and a few years latter when I was looking for a really good wine to hold onto for a future celebration she suggested the 89.  She helps run the family business now as well as being a classically trained chef with a fine place of her own.  After all the time spent with her an her family over the years she likes to joke that my heritage may be Scotch-Irish but my stomach is Italian.
> 
> Our everyday tastes are not nearly so extravagant. (Good thing to because my wallet couldn't afford it)  My wife loves a good Pinot Grigio and me, well I have a real fondness for Chianti and Verdicchio.  Of course when we were growing up there were the ever present bottles of Madria Madria Sangria, Boone's Farm Apple wine and Strawberry Hill Strawberry wine.  Those were the well aged vintages of at least a half an hour or more.
> Oh the stories that go with some of those occasions.
> 
> 
> JohnS.... I will pass on to you Mark Twains remedy for fighting the common cold.  It is a simple remedy to follow.  Get yourself a quart of Rye Whiskey and drink it down as quick as possible. * If *you wake up, you will find that your cold will be gone. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Wine geek-speak!!!    :cheer:    Oh how I love it.

We have a bit of a cellar.   The closest thing we have to a 1st growth (Premier Gran Cru) is a 1989 Chateau Montrose.   It's considered a 2nd growth.   We are heavier into French and Italian, several goodies in there but it's definitely an investment, both money and time...many of these babies have to go straight to the cellar and you wave at them: "See ya in about 25 years."        You really do think about long-term special occasions to pull them out...makes them even more special.


----------



## table1349

terri said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keyseddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Wichita, that is some serious world class wine! I have never enjoyed a Premier Gran Cru! For those who don't know, 1961 was a legendary vintage for French Bordeaux, and Haut Brion is one of the top 5 wines in the highest category. Most serious oenephiles would consider the 1989 Haut Brion THE best wine in the world produced in 1989. You surely have a reason to live. :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one of my running buddies and best friends from high school hadn't had a father that owned several liquor stores, I would never have had either of the wines.  She and her family introduced me to good wine.  Her family still followed many old world traditions. There were 3 generations living in the same house.  Meals, especially on Sunday were family affairs that easily took a couple of hours to eat, talk, drink etc.  There was always a good wine on the table to go with the meal.  Most often an Italian wine, since they were Italian.  But on special occasions for special meals there were special bottles of wine.
> 
> I was a frequent guest as we were very close friends and at one of those special meals I was introduced to fine wine in the form of a Chateau Mouton Rothschild  1929.  Didn't mean anything to me back then, it was just a really good wine.  When you own a lot of liquor stores you can and do get that kind of stuff.   The 1961 Haut-Brion was a wedding gift from this friend and a few years latter when I was looking for a really good wine to hold onto for a future celebration she suggested the 89.  She helps run the family business now as well as being a classically trained chef with a fine place of her own.  After all the time spent with her an her family over the years she likes to joke that my heritage may be Scotch-Irish but my stomach is Italian.
> 
> Our everyday tastes are not nearly so extravagant. (Good thing to because my wallet couldn't afford it)  My wife loves a good Pinot Grigio and me, well I have a real fondness for Chianti and Verdicchio.  Of course when we were growing up there were the ever present bottles of Madria Madria Sangria, Boone's Farm Apple wine and Strawberry Hill Strawberry wine.  Those were the well aged vintages of at least a half an hour or more.
> Oh the stories that go with some of those occasions.
> 
> 
> JohnS.... I will pass on to you Mark Twains remedy for fighting the common cold.  It is a simple remedy to follow.  Get yourself a quart of Rye Whiskey and drink it down as quick as possible. * If *you wake up, you will find that your cold will be gone. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wine geek-speak!!!    :cheer:    Oh how I love it.
> 
> We have a bit of a cellar.   The closest thing we have to a 1st growth (Premier Gran Cru) is a 1989 Chateau Montrose.   It's considered a 2nd growth.   We are heavier into French and Italian, several goodies in there but it's definitely an investment, both money and time...many of these babies have to go straight to the cellar and you wave at them: "See ya in about 25 years."        You really do think about long-term special occasions to pull them out...makes them even more special.
Click to expand...


Terri, I include this link for those that may be lost in the world of Wine geek-speak.  Cuvée Corner Wine Blog : Wine-Geek Speak :mrgreen: 

We have a small cellar.  Probably smaller than yours.  A few bottles of special wines for special occasions.  I have a couple of really good liquor stores in our neighborhood that have great selections of good to very good wine. A small selection of excellent to collector wines and the connections to get just about anything there is, of course for a price.  The best thing is, they are willing to try new things.  They were the first in the area to bring in a couple of the new and highly regarded Japanese Scotches.  While it may sound odd having a Japanese distilled Scotch, what I tried was quite good.  

Next spring will be 5 years that my wife will be cancer free. Since she likes Pinot Grigio I have a bottle of 2005 Domaine Stirn Cuvée to celebrate on that day.  Not expensive in the wine world, ($22.00) but a highly regarded Pinot Grigio none the less.  

With that said, my tastes have improved over the years, and I have been able to afford better quality alcohol,  however sometimes you just have to drink some Old Crow at midnight while eating hot sausages and pickled eggs.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiller

I'm new to the wine world. Just bought a book to reflect that


----------



## shefjr

Kraken and Coke on this fine Western New York evening.


----------



## mishele

Mojito!!! 
The Real Mojito Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## shefjr

mishele said:


> Mojito!!! The Real Mojito Recipe - Allrecipes.com



"  If you make a pitcher you might be tempted to drink the whole thing yourself, and you just might find yourself talking Spanish in no time!"
^quote from the recipe

So,
 ¿habla espanol?


----------



## Designer

Someone might be interested in what's in the SECOND glass this evening.  The same as the first!  

I bought a couple of bottles of excellent wine for wifie's retirement party and put it by in the cellar.  It will have about 6 years on it by then and should be perfect.  At the tasting I determined that it could improve with age, even though it was pretty good then.  

My "house wine" is the $5/bottle Petite Syrah from the grocery store.  :blushing:


----------



## limr

My boyfriend's father imports wine from Slovenia. His wine cellar...gorgeous and stocked. I'm spoiled for wine 

When I was in Portugal, it was almost as bad, because the wine there is very good, cheap, and plentiful.


----------



## Warhorse

Tonight's drink is Tanqueray and tonic.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> My boyfriend's father imports wine from Slovenia. His wine cellar...gorgeous and stocked. I'm spoiled for wine
> 
> When I was in Portugal, it was almost as bad, because the wine there is very good, cheap, and plentiful.



Yet another reason to visit!   :razz:


----------



## kundalini

gryphonslair99 said:


> ......
> Next spring will be 5 years that my wife will be cancer free. Since she likes Pinot Grigio I have a bottle of 2005 Domaine Stirn Cuvée to celebrate on that day.  Not expensive in the wine world, ($22.00) but a highly regarded Pinot Grigio none the less.
> .....


Congratz to the missus.  A tipple for the next five years.


----------



## KmH

The other night I made myself a Manhattan - Whisky (Rye), sweet vermouth, and angostura bitters. Manhattan (cocktail) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I should have known better because I'm not a fan of sweet vermouth, so I was disappointed.

Tonight, I made a change in the recipe, substituted cream sherry for the sweet vermouth, and was pleasantly surprised.
I'll call it a SoHo. SoHo is a neighborhood in lower Manhattan. SoHo, Manhattan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## limr

KmH said:


> The other night I made myself a Manhattan - Whisky (Rye), sweet vermouth, and angostura bitters. Manhattan (cocktail) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I should have known better because I'm not a fan of sweet vermouth, so I was disappointed.
> 
> Tonight, I made a change in the recipe, substituted cream sherry for the sweet vermouth, and was pleasantly surprised.
> I'll call it a SoHo. SoHo is a neighborhood in lower Manhattan. SoHo, Manhattan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hmmm, sounds interesting. I do love me a Manhattan. I find sweet vermouth to be overwhelming at times as well. Manhattans can get too sweet, so it's important to balance it with a nice sharp rye if you're not a fan of sweet drinks (like me.) I've used different kinds of bitters to add a bit of complexity but never thought of switching the sweet liquor to something different. I might have to experiment...


----------



## KmH

Creme sherry is kind of sweet.

Note: I'm not including a brandied or maraschino cherry garnish.


----------



## oldhippy

Box wine Chillable Red.  Beats Strawberry Hill


----------



## limr

True, I'm not sure I would try the creme sherry, but I was thinking of something that would add a different sort of flavor. Maybe Cointreau with orange bitters, or maybe creme de cassis or Chambord with some cherry vanilla bitters that I have. It would depend on the brand of whisky. Maker's - yes, I'll make Manhattans with bourbon - is kind of sweet anyway, so something like a curacao or Campari could balance it with a bit of bitterness.

Whatever sweet liqueur I use tends to just be a splash of it anyway, just to add complexity to the flavor.


----------



## baturn

Rum!!


----------



## Compaq

Last night I had a glass of the Famous Grouse, on the rocks. Not very impressed, and I still have 900 mL left in the bottle!


----------



## Warhorse

Compaq said:


> Last night I had a glass of the Famous Grouse, on the rocks. Not very impressed, and I still have 900 mL left in the bottle!


I am surprised, not that I've ever had it, but I have heard good things said about it.


----------



## Compaq

Warhorse said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I had a glass of the Famous Grouse, on the rocks. Not very impressed, and I still have 900 mL left in the bottle!
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised, not that I've ever had it, but I have heard good things said about it.
Click to expand...


It lost all sting, and the taste did not last very long. It was better neat, but too sweet and flowery for my taste. I prefer kentucky straight bourbon - Four Roses I really enjoyed.


----------



## webestang64

Still suck'n down Kool-Aid........Strawberry Banana today............:mrgreen:


----------



## weepete

Compaq said:


> Last night I had a glass of the Famous Grouse, on the rocks. Not very impressed, and I still have 900 mL left in bottle!



That's because it's not a good whiskey. Snow Grouse is almost passible if you keep it in the freezer. Stop drinking it with ice too, thats the second worst way to drink whiskey (unless you use frozen stone but even then it kills the flavour). Single malts are the way to go, Highland if you like lemony notes, Speyside if you want clear tasting goodness and Islay if you like the really smokey peaty flavour but some find that too much. Glenmorangie is a big brand, decent whiskey and should be availible internationally. Port Ellen is my personal favorite (they make Lagavoulin there but Laphroig is my go to whiskey) followed by Caol Isla and Ardbeg but those are all super peaty and some don't like the iodene taste from the sea air (considering it having a medicinial quality). Old Poultney is pretty innoffensive and a good choice for those who don't like a strong flavoured whiskey. 

Personally I am having a couple of glasses of homebrew raspberry and elderflower wine toninght. Nice!


----------



## terri

I have in hand a glass of Ravens Wood zinfandel... 2011 Teldeschi, single vineyard.   A bruiser at nearly 15% alcohol, so I'm keeping it cool!   

Low production release, 3300 cases made.   Cheers!
<clink>


----------



## runnah

terri said:


> I have in hand a glass of Ravens Wood zinfandel... 2011 Teldeschi, single vineyard.   A bruiser at nearly 15% alcohol, so I'm keeping it cool!  Low production release, 3300 cases made.   Cheers! <clink>



Lowered inhibitions? 

Sierra Nevada Torpedo extra IPA. Feeling good after 3.


----------



## keyseddie

For I, an old vine zinfandel as well. Couldn't seem to get my fancy decanter in focus, but it seems to have joined the rest of me in an out of focus adventure tonite.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## limr

I've had both Ravenswood and Bogle old vine zins. Very nice! 

For dinner, I had some Slovenian wine, a Zanut Augustus Cabernet sauvignon. So yummy.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> I've had both Ravenswood and Bogle old vine zins. Very nice!  For dinner, I had some Slovenian wine, a Zanut Augustus Cabernet sauvignon. So yummy.



Is that the red kind or the white?

I like the pink ones.


----------



## oldhippy

For me the good wine. Chateau Margaux 1982.  Got it a box form at Rite Aide. They call it Chillable Red there, Mountain Version.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had both Ravenswood and Bogle old vine zins. Very nice!  For dinner, I had some Slovenian wine, a Zanut Augustus Cabernet sauvignon. So yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the red kind or the white?
> 
> I like the pink ones.
Click to expand...


A proper Zin is always red! 

I can't drink the white zins. I just can't.


----------



## runnah

I don't think I've had a full glass of wine ever. I do like Mead tho.


----------



## pgriz

Cow juice.  2%.  Need to sleep well tonight.  Thinking about doing 30-40 km in the kayak tomorrow, so...


----------



## D-B-J

Water [emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse

Ice cold bottle of Miller Lite.


----------



## limr

I had a daiquiri tonight. Not that super sweet pre-mixed frozen crap. Originally, daiquiris were essentially margaritas with rum instead of tequila. So, my recipe was light rum, fresh lime juice, and since rum is already sweet, I bypased the triple sec or simple syrup and used some Grand Marnier for a bit of flavor complexity. Shaken and served up.


----------



## Warhorse

Dr. Bombay on the rocks...in a proper "rock glass".


----------



## IzzieK

Grandma's remedies -- what I have in my glass.It goes like this:


*For better digestion I drink beer.*

*In the case of appetite loss I drink white wine.*

*In the case of low blood pressure I drink red wine.*

*In the case of high blood pressure I drink scotch.*

*When I have a cold I drink schnapps.*

*When do you drink water Grandma?*



*I've never been that sick...."*




​


----------



## limr

There was white wine - a malvazia - for dinner. Yum.


----------



## KmH

I had an ice cold Miller's High Life with dinner.


----------



## baturn

As predictable as it may sound ... rum!


----------



## terri

I just decanted a 2008 Domaine du Pegau Reserve (Chateauneuf du Pape).   

yay!!!


----------



## Derrel

It's been a looong, hot, unpleasant, s***** week here on the left coast...
  I plan on "decanting" this into a series of 1.5 ounce open-top glass vessels then tidying up the mess over a few hours' time...


----------



## Josh66

limr said:


> There was white wine - a malvazia - for dinner. Yum.


I notice that you said you had wine 'for' dinner, not 'with' dinner.

My kind of girl.

:lmao:


----------



## Josh66

Right now I'm drinking a Michelob Ultra.  Normally I hate light beer, but I think this is the only one that actually tastes OK.  Later I might smoke a cigar and have a glass or two of bourbon.


----------



## snerd

What I wouldn't give for an ice cold beer! Drank lots of it in my younger years, stopped about 20 years ago. With the meds I take for my back now, it wouldn't work out so well.


----------



## KmH

On ice, 1.5 oz of Caribbean spiced rum with a 1/4 oz kicker of Caribbean cherry spiced rum.

It's Saturday night, so off to pour a refill.


----------



## baturn

Big Rock Traditional Ale. Rum later, Maybe.


----------



## snowbear

Finished off what I didn't use in the cottage pie.


----------



## shefjr

Derrel said:


> It's been a looong, hot, unpleasant, s***** week here on the left coast...<img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=81069"/>  I plan on "decanting" this into a series of 1.5 ounce open-top glass vessels then tidying up the mess over a few hours' time...



I spotted that at my liquor store last time I was there but, opted for Goldschläger instead. How is that?


----------



## keyseddie

IMG]

[/IMG]
Would have been pui if I posted last night. Seghesio, zin lovers. One of Sonoma's best. My rack of lamb didn't approach my expectations, but this zin surpassed them.


----------



## terri

I'm a BIG Seghesio fan!    We went to a wine dinner that was featuring their wines back in Atlanta, and oh my word, what a night!       Great food/wine pairings.   

Zin is usually pretty high octane.      But so delicious, by the time you've noticed you don't care.   

Sorry the rack of lamb let you down; lamb can be tricky.


----------



## Warhorse

Maker's Mark on the rocks!


----------



## Joefbs

A little Louis M Martini Napa 2010


----------



## runnah

Long trail double bag.


----------



## oldhippy

Richard Wild Irish Rose 1.98 a pint
May go back to Strawberry Hill


----------



## Tiller

Palmetto Porter


----------



## snerd

Good grief, folks! Who has the sigline that the liver is evil, and must be punished?! LOL!!


----------



## runnah

Way too many Sierra Nevada torpedoes tonight folks. Anyone feeling chatty?


----------



## CAP

a 10 dollar water.


----------



## runnah

CAP said:


> a 10 dollar water.



Lol


----------



## minicoop1985

Asahi. Not a pentax, a beer. Photo to follow tomorrow or so when I pick up the film.


----------



## Warhorse

An ice cold bottle of Oberon.


----------



## tirediron

"Dark Matter" by Hoyne.


----------



## KmH

One and one-half ounces of Seagram's Seven Crown with 3 dashes of Angostura bitters, on the rocks.


----------



## Josh66

DSCF0677 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## olly

CAP said:


> a 10 dollar water.



Have the same) and smtg extra


----------



## Warhorse

A 2010 Paso Robles, Zinfandel


----------



## limr

Redemption High Rye Bourbon, ginger ale, angostura bitters.


----------



## snerd

I'm off the wagon...................


----------



## KmH

Courvoisier VSOP.


----------



## bribrius

laying off the liquor doc told me to stop mixing liquor and meds...


----------



## Gary A.

Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Warhorse

Glenlivet 12YO on a single ice cube.


----------



## snowbear

Purple water.  I just cleaned a paint brush.


----------



## sm4him

Fireball Cinnamon Whisky.


----------



## KmH

An inexpensive but decent California (Modesto I think) Pinot Noir..

I mainly use it to cook with - some went in today's spaghetti sauce -  but I had a glass with dinner and a glass after dinner.


----------



## limr

90+ Cellars Zinfandel. Yum. Hadn't tried it before but it got a score of 91 so I thought I'd try it.


----------



## snerd

Black as ink, with glints of royal purple and gold, it opens with intense, penetrating aromas of dark chocolate, blackberry preserves and cassis, caramel, and a smoky, peppery note. Decadently rich, with 10% residual sugar, and heady, with 19% alcohol, but so delicious. The silky, velvety texture is pure seduction. This has got to be one of the best California Ports on the market.


----------



## rexbobcat

Iced tea because I'm Southern as hell (pun intended)


----------



## Stradawhovious

Last night was Balvenie 21 year old Portwood finish.

Delicious.


----------



## sm4him

Last night?

NyQuil.

Kicked my butt way faster than the Fireball Whisky this weekend did.


----------



## KmH

Oops!
_Dr's orders_ - *NO ALCOHOL today*. Check back tomorrow night.
I had the old, cloudy, stiff lens replaced in my left eye this morning with a nice, new, fresh synthetic one.
They did my right eye a month ago. Having one fixed, and one not fixed, has been a pain in the butttt.

The new lens even corrects my far vision so I can see at a distance without glasses for the first time since I was a sophomore in high school (1967 - Class of '69 Rules!).
I still need glasses for my near vision.


----------



## Vince.1551

Just water today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

KmH said:


> Oops!
> _Dr's orders_ - *NO ALCOHOL today*. Check back tomorrow night.
> I had the old, cloudy, stiff lens replaced in my left eye this morning with a nice, new, fresh synthetic one.
> They did my right eye a month ago. Having one fixed, and one not fixed, has been a pain in the butttt.
> 
> The new lens even corrects my far vision so I can see at a distance without glasses for the first time since I was a sophomore in high school (1967 - Class of '69 Rules!).
> I still need glasses for my near vision.



You're the Bionic Man now! Cooooooool! 

Last night it was some Slovenian wine for dinner (can't remember which one. It was white.) Then I met a friend who was in town for the weekend and I had a margarita. A proper one. None of that frozen or pre-mix crap. On the rocks with salt.


----------



## Gary A.

snerd said:


> Black as ink, with glints of royal purple and gold, it opens with intense, penetrating aromas of dark chocolate, blackberry preserves and cassis, caramel, and a smoky, peppery note. Decadently rich, with 10% residual sugar, and heady, with 19% alcohol, but so delicious. The silky, velvety texture is pure seduction. This has got to be one of the best California Ports on the market.


I picked up a Rodney Strong Port. It was only available at the winery. Incredible stuff.


----------



## Warhorse

Ice water for me tonoght. I feel a good old fashioned cold starting, sneezing, with sore throat and upper chest.

God, I hope it's not the 'bola!


----------



## baturn

At the moment, a Stella Artois. Later, with supper, a nice little Argentine Cab Sauv.


----------



## limr

I think when I get home from this very long Monday, I'll be cracking open a bottle of Sam Adams Oktoberfest.


----------



## Rick50

Last night was a shot of Bulleit Bourbon on ice with a touch of Diet 7.


----------



## Gary A.

Presently iced rooibos tea. This afternoon shared some 14 Hands Red Blend. Smooth and juicy.


----------



## minicoop1985

MOAR TECATE!!!! Woot!


----------



## Warhorse

Ice water, I just took one of my wife's sleeping pills.


----------



## KmH

A nice snifter of _Le Cognac de Napoleon_  (Courvoisier V.S.O.P.)


----------



## Gary A.

Marimar Estate - 2012

Don Miguel Vineyard
ALBARINO
Russian River Valley

This stuff is absolutely wonderful. I wish you peoples were here to enjoy. It is so complex with this tartness at the end ... at the back of the mouth. mmmmhhhh delicate and delightful.


----------



## D-B-J

Ballet of angels. [emoji106]


----------



## snerd

Bunch of damn wino's lol!!!


----------



## D-B-J

snerd said:


> Bunch of damn wino's lol!!!



I drink port and vodka and gin and scotch too! Just happened to be wine tonight.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd

D-B-J said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of damn wino's lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drink port and vodka and gin and scotch too! Just happened to be wine tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yech!! I never could handle the hard stuff. It's always been just a beer.  Not even that for the last 10-15 years! Out of the blue I stopped and grabbed a sixer of ice cold brewskies one night about a month ago.............. damn they were delicious!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

It's going to be a good night.


----------



## KmH

Beer - Miller High Life.


----------



## D-B-J

Grey goose le citron, tonic, and a lime [emoji106]


----------



## Stradawhovious

My word... I tried that Even Less Jesus in my last post... It's like red wine stout.  Delicious.  The best mouth feel of any beer I've ever put in my face hole.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Tonight's weapon of choice...

Oskar Blues Ten FIDY


----------



## Gary A.

Atalon
Sauvignon Blanc
2012


----------



## weepete

Caol Ila 12 yr old malt. Mmmmm


----------



## Derrel

Espresso coffee with half and half.


----------



## KmH

No glass tonight.


----------



## Derrel

Straight outta' the bottle???


----------



## KmH

Sounds like it huh! lol
But, no. No alcohol today.


----------



## Rick50

Taking tomorrow off. Sipping my Bourbon. Trying to think of where to go shoot tomorrow. Leaning towards the Salton Sea for some birds.


----------



## terri

A really nice 2004 Chateau de Beaucastel (Chateauneuf-du-Pape).   Took a while for it to open but once it did, it was rocking!

And now I'm off to dreamland....


----------



## Stradawhovious

Laphroaig 1991 (cask 6856) Mackillop's choice.

22 year old awesomeness.


----------



## limr

Stradawhovious said:


> Laphroaig 1991 (cask 6856) Mackillop's choice.
> 
> 22 year old awesomeness.



Nice.


----------



## limr

Had a martini last night. A proper one.

For the record, a martini has gin and dry vermouth. Twist or olives. Done.

None of this "chocolate martini" or "coconut martini" or "watermelon martini" bullsh!t.

They are not martinis. They are cocktails.


----------



## Warhorse

I agree with lmir on this martini stuff. Further more, IMHO Beefeater gin, and Martini&Rosi dry vermouth makes for a darn fine martini, with two pimento stuffed olives, it is heaven.


----------



## D-B-J

Warhorse said:


> I agree with lmir on this martini stuff. Further more, IMHO Beefeater gin, and Martini&Rosi dry vermouth makes for a darn fine martini, with two pimento stuffed olives, it is heaven.



Ever tried "The Botanist" or "Edinburgh" gin? They are both SOOO good. [emoji106]


----------



## Gary A.

Winding down after a long day with a Pacifico on the patio. Then a shower and dinner.


----------



## D-B-J

Ballet of Angels wine again...


----------



## shefjr

Limr and warhorse are spot on about the martinis.
Tonight for me it's...
Vodka redbull.


----------



## limr

D-B-J said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with lmir on this martini stuff. Further more, IMHO Beefeater gin, and Martini&Rosi dry vermouth makes for a darn fine martini, with two pimento stuffed olives, it is heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever tried "The Botanist" or "Edinburgh" gin? They are both SOOO good. [emoji106]
Click to expand...


I'll have to try those.

The only variation on the martini I've done is to use a slice of cucumber (instead of olives) when using Hendrick's gin. If you've never done it (and if you like cucumber), definitely give it a try. It's startling how well it works.


----------



## D-B-J

limr said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with lmir on this martini stuff. Further more, IMHO Beefeater gin, and Martini&Rosi dry vermouth makes for a darn fine martini, with two pimento stuffed olives, it is heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever tried "The Botanist" or "Edinburgh" gin? They are both SOOO good. [emoji106]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to try those.
> 
> The only variation on the martini I've done is to use a slice of cucumber (instead of olives) when using Hendrick's gin. If you've never done it (and if you like cucumber), definitely give it a try. It's startling how well it works.
Click to expand...


I should note I'm not sure how they'd taste in a Martini, but as a gin they are utterly delicious. Smooth and flavorful. Enjoy on the rocks or with some tonic and a lime [emoji106]


----------



## Warhorse

D-B-J said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with lmir on this martini stuff. Further more, IMHO Beefeater gin, and Martini&Rosi dry vermouth makes for a darn fine martini, with two pimento stuffed olives, it is heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever tried "The Botanist" or "Edinburgh" gin? They are both SOOO good. [emoji106]
Click to expand...

No I haven't, but I will make it a point to try them.


----------



## D-B-J

Warhorse said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with lmir on this martini stuff. Further more, IMHO Beefeater gin, and Martini&Rosi dry vermouth makes for a darn fine martini, with two pimento stuffed olives, it is heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever tried "The Botanist" or "Edinburgh" gin? They are both SOOO good. [emoji106]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't, but I will make it a point to try them.
Click to expand...


Well if you wanna try one before the other, they are a little different. The botanist has a bit of a stronger flavor with a touch more punch, and the Edinburgh is just delectably smooth.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I think tonight it will be a 2014 Ineed "Rum King". It's an imperial stout aged in rum barrels.

Look out Pillow, here I come!  I hear it's REALLY boozy this year.


----------



## Gary A.

Stradawhovious said:


> Laphroaig 1991 (cask 6856) Mackillop's choice.
> 
> 22 year old awesomeness.


That sounds wonderful Save some pour moi. I don't drink much hard stuff, but when I do I usually enjoy a good single malt Scotch whiskey.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Gary A. said:


> That sounds wonderful Save some pour moi. I don't drink much hard stuff, but when I do I usually enjoy a good single malt Scotch whiskey.


 
I only had a 1oz sample from Masters of Malt gifted to me by a friend.  At $600 a bottle, it's likely to be the one and only time I EVER get my hands on the stuff.  I will say, that if you get the chance, and appreciate Islay scotches, it's bliss.


----------



## Kazooie

Woke up hungover and smelling like death, found dildo on dresser, condoms everywhere. Pretty sure I molested someone last night.


----------



## fotomonkey

Coffee. :-(


----------



## limr

Rebel Yell and ginger ale.


----------



## D-B-J

Kazooie said:


> Woke up hungover and smelling like death, found dildo on dresser, condoms everywhere. Pretty sure I molested someone last night.



Even if this was in jest, I find the last comment offensive.


----------



## Josh66

Dos Equis and an AVO No. 2 (cigar) which I don't like very much, but it's my last one so I want to get rid of it.  It's not a 'bad' cigar, but it's not for me, lol.


----------



## JustJazzie

I never post here since I rarely drink, but I'm trying Kahlua this evening for the first time. I figured that made it worth posting. Cheers!


----------



## D-B-J

JustJazzie said:


> I never post here since I rarely drink, but I'm trying Kahlua this evening for the first time. I figured that made it worth posting. Cheers!



Cheers!


----------



## Warhorse

Maker's Mark on the rocks.


----------



## Rick50

JustJazzie said:


> I never post here since I rarely drink, but I'm trying Kahlua this evening for the first time. I figured that made it worth posting. Cheers!


The only way my ex would drink coffee is with Kahlua. I never figured that out. Enjoy!


----------



## Gary A.

Souverain - 2011
Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## Rick50

Warhorse said:


> Maker's Mark on the rocks.


Good choice. I like MM. I'm stuck with a bit of Jim Beam....


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Warhorse

[QUOTE="Rick50, post: 3355887
Good choice. I like MM. I'm stuck with a bit of Jim Beam....[/QUOTE]
I like Jim Beam also, not as well as Maker's, but it is really not a bad bourbon.


----------



## Rick50

I also like Knob Creek. I get that or MM at Costco when I'm there.


----------



## D-B-J

Drambuie on the rocks.


----------



## shefjr

D-B-J said:


> Drambuie on the rocks.


This right here! Like,like,like,like,like, etc...


----------



## D-B-J

shefjr said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drambuie on the rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> This right here! Like,like,like,like,like, etc...
Click to expand...



Isn't it delicious?! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## shefjr

D-B-J said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drambuie on the rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> This right here! Like,like,like,like,like, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it delicious?! [emoji106][emoji106]
Click to expand...

It's a wonderful sipping drink. I like to let the rocks melt down just a little and chill it. Yummy!


----------



## D-B-J

I think I just had the best beer ever. Berkshire Brewing Company's Coffeehouse Porter... I was in heaven. It smelled amazing. Tasted amazing. [emoji5]️[emoji5]️[emoji5]️[emoji106]


----------



## rexbobcat

I'm so fancy
You already know
I'm in the fast lane
From L.A. to Tokyo
I'm so fancy
Can't you taste this gold?
Remember my name
'Bout to blow







Not even joking. My family has only bought this boxed wine for  15 years. And the lesson I learned is why buy one bottle of fine wine when you can buy FIVE LITERS of cheap boxed wine.

Then again, my parents are notoriously cheap when it comes to high livin'


----------



## Warhorse

A couple of Samuel Adams "Harvest Saisons".

A surprisingly good brew.


----------



## darkchild

Cheers!


----------



## Rick50

Have I had too many or is that picture crooked?


----------



## Gary A.

Last night dined at my favorite rib place, Naples Ribs. Came home watched a Netflix and sipped a great Marimar Estate Pinot Noir. Delish ...


----------



## Rick50

A little Knob Creek today...


----------



## Gary A.

Tea, Mandarin Orange tea.


----------



## D-B-J

Oooooh I had a bit of Emperor's Chai last night from the spice and tea exchange while at work. Once home I had Apple Pie.

1oz Vanilla Vodka
1oz Fireball
4oz Fresh Cider
Pinch Cinnamon
Shake with ice and serve with a cinnamon-sugar rim [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Warhorse

Hennessy Cognac, neat in a "snifter" style glass.


----------



## limr

2008 Batic Merlot (Slovenian)


----------



## weepete

Jim Beam and full fat Coca Cola....mmmm


----------



## MSnowy

2014 ice. time for a refill


----------



## D-B-J

I had The Botanist Gin and tonic with a lime, then some rum/fruit punch, then some Robert mondavi coastal crush. [emoji5]️

It was a cocktail party.. [emoji16]


----------



## Gary A.

Castle Rock Pinot Noir.


----------



## KmH

A mediocre Australian Chardonnay.


----------



## Gary A.

Fes Parker Chardonnay.


----------



## dxqcanada

Skip the glass ... Moosehead lager straight out of the bottle.


----------



## limr

Had a Dogfish Head IPA after my hike this afternoon.  Think I'm going to stick to my rooibos chai tonight.


----------



## oldhippy

Franzia  Cav Sav.  Box wine. Inexpensive does not mean poor quality.  Life is good.  Ed


----------



## Trever1t

Kirkland brand lactose free milk...


----------



## jsecordphoto

1% milk and some chocolate chip cookies being submerged for a few moments each


----------



## D-B-J

Shot and a half of belvedere citrus, some tonic, and a twist of lime [emoji106]


----------



## KmH

Last night it was Drambuie on the rocks.


----------



## shefjr

KmH said:


> Last night it was Drambuie on the rocks.


Always a nice choice!

Coronas tonight.


----------



## limr

I just got home from a loooong day at work and poured myself a bastardized version of a Dark n' Stormy. A proper one should have Gosling's dark rum and ginger beer. No Goslings or dark rum in the house, so I've got light rum and ginger beer with a few dashes of orange bitters.


----------



## baturn

A nice little Chilean Cab Sauv.


----------



## snowbear

Iced tea.


----------



## D-B-J

shefjr said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night it was Drambuie on the rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Always a nice choice!
> 
> Coronas tonight.
Click to expand...


Drambuie is delicious [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## D-B-J

Berkshire Brewing Company's Coffeehouse Porter for me [emoji5]️


----------



## Stradawhovious

During construction last night, Bent Paddle - Cold Press Black ale

After construction Lagavulin 16.


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Berkshire Brewing Company's Coffeehouse Porter for me [emoji5]️


 
That sounds terrible.  You should send the rest to me so you don't feel obligated to finish it.


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berkshire Brewing Company's Coffeehouse Porter for me [emoji5]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds terrible.  You should send the rest to me so you don't feel obligated to finish it.
Click to expand...


Oh it's heavenly. And even better on tap. Outta the tap it just smells like a huge chilled cup of espresso.


----------



## Stradawhovious

D-B-J said:


> Oh it's heavenly. And even better on tap. Outta the tap it just smells like a huge chilled cup of espresso.


 

Well, just to be safe, you'd better send it to me anyways.


----------



## D-B-J

Stradawhovious said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's heavenly. And even better on tap. Outta the tap it just smells like a huge chilled cup of espresso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just to be safe, you'd better send it to me anyways.
Click to expand...


I'll send you two [emoji106]


----------



## D-B-J

It's the day, so some french pressed Sumatran coffee with a shot of espresso [emoji106]


----------



## limr

D-B-J said:


> It's the day, so some french pressed Sumatran coffee with a shot of espresso [emoji106]



Daytime, shmaytime. I had a Smuttynose Robust Porter with lunch


----------



## KmH

Last night I had 2 of what I call a Soho, a modified Manhattan. Soho is a neighborhood in Manhatten:
3 ice cubes, 4 strong dashes of Angostura Bitters, a maraschino cherry, 1 tsp of maraschino cherry juice, and 2 oz of Seagrams VO.


----------



## Warhorse

After dinner last night, my wife and I each had a  Grand Marnier on the rocks.


----------



## limr

I like adding Grand Marnier to a margarita instead of Triple Sec or simple syrup. Adds a nice complexity.


----------



## minicoop1985

Hot cocoa. I can has no beer.


----------



## Gary A.

A pleasant red blend crafted by 14 Hands.


----------



## baturn

Remember that nice little Chilean cab sauv?      Well, I'm at it again.


----------



## minicoop1985

Tome for a little Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. Gooooood beer.


----------



## Warhorse

Tonight it is a Samuel Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## Gary A.

A wine from Portugal. Jose Maria de Fonseca - Domini, 2010. It is wonderful.


----------



## D-B-J

Some tawny port. Can't remember who makes it though.


----------



## minicoop1985

On to Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Not overly great.


----------



## oldhippy

Cav Sav Box 2014



DSC_2213-Edit-Edit (1024x1024) by oldhippy.ed39, on Flickr


----------



## limr

I had a Harp ale for lunch and some Slovenian red for dinner. Can't remember - want to say a Batic Merlot.

I'm thinking tomorrow night, I will be having a celebratory cocktail. Possible a Martini or a Manhattan. I plan on entering final grades because Mama needs to put this damn semester to bed, already. And then the par-tay!


----------



## KmH

Last night, to celebrate the winter solstice even though the solstice is actually tomorrow (12/21) at 5:03 local time, I made hot toddys for everyone.

1.5 oz cognac (XO)
Approx. 1 tablespoon honey (superfood)
Juice from 1/4 of a lemon
1 cup hot green tea


----------



## D-B-J

KmH said:


> Last night, to celebrate the winter solstice even though the solstice is actually tomorrow (12/21) at 5:03 local time, I made hot toddys for everyone.
> 
> 1.5 oz cognac (XO)
> Approx. 1 tablespoon honey (superfood)
> Juice from 1/4 of a lemon
> 1 cup hot green tea



Sounds delicious.


----------



## Warhorse

D-B-J said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, to celebrate the winter solstice even though the solstice is actually tomorrow (12/21) at 5:03 local time, I made hot toddys for everyone.
> 
> 1.5 oz cognac (XO)
> Approx. 1 tablespoon honey (superfood)
> Juice from 1/4 of a lemon
> 1 cup hot green tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
Click to expand...

It does sound good. I will have to remember to get some green tea to try it.


----------



## Vern

Howdy......
Jack and Water.......

Vern...


----------



## limr

KmH said:


> Last night, to celebrate the winter solstice even though the solstice is actually tomorrow (12/21) at 5:03 local time, I made hot toddys for everyone.
> 
> 1.5 oz cognac (XO)
> Approx. 1 tablespoon honey (superfood)
> Juice from 1/4 of a lemon
> 1 cup hot green tea



Soooo need to try this!


----------



## Gary A.

You used XO as a mixer ... i dunno whether to be impressed or say "Shame on you".


----------



## kathyt

It is my boyfriends Christmas party tonight. So it will be wine for me. He will be giving out bonuses to his employees after dinner. I told him I expected one as well. His response was not appropriate for the forum.


----------



## D-B-J

kathyt said:


> It is my boyfriends Christmas party tonight. So it will be wine for me. He will be giving out bonuses to his employees after dinner. I told him I expected one as well. His response was not appropriate for the forum.




I feel like a "as long as you don't get shafted..." Is an appropos response, but given your last comment one might think it as not referring to the bonuses... [emoji6]


----------



## limr

D-B-J said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my boyfriends Christmas party tonight. So it will be wine for me. He will be giving out bonuses to his employees after dinner. I told him I expected one as well. His response was not appropriate for the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a "*as long as you don't get shafted...*" Is an appropos response, but given your last comment one might think it as not referring to the bonuses... [emoji6]
Click to expand...


I'd think she *would *like to get....oh nevermind


----------



## Nettles

Vimto...


----------



## NancyMoranG

Where is a mod when you need one? We started with coffee and 1,200 responses later we are at KathyT foray into adult conversation, geez.
I am going to need another Chardonnay for this..

Hey, where did the popcorn icon go?
Nancy

Edit...ok, maybe I don't need another Chardonnay as I have mixed up the coffee blog with the current blog  jk


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> It is my boyfriends Christmas party tonight. So it will be wine for me. He will be giving out bonuses to his employees after dinner. I told him I expected one as well. His response was not appropriate for the forum.



Oh my!


----------



## D-B-J

Had a pint of Grey Sail's Smoked Porter. Out of a Grey Sail glass I got from the brewery. Does that make me a wannabe hipster?


----------



## limr

D-B-J said:


> Had a pint of Grey Sail's Smoked Porter. Out of a Grey Sail glass I got from the brewery. Does that make me a wannabe hipster?



Not a wannabe. You're full-blown, baby! 

Tonight's after-dinner drink was a Rebel Yell with ginger ale.


----------



## runnah

Nut brown ale.


----------



## KmH

Gary A. said:


> You used XO as a mixer ... i dunno whether to be impressed or say "Shame on you".


Using the best as a mixer was part of it being a 'special occasion' - celebration of the winter solstice.

No doubt, on my own or in a more intimate setting, I savor the color, bouquet, and taste of the XO neat and in a snifter.

Last night I had a Paul Masson, VS (aged 3 years in oak), Grande Amber brandy that I added a teaspoon of maraschino cherry juice to.


----------



## Warhorse

"Perfect Manhattan"

2oz. Bulleit Rye whiskey, 1/2oz Martini sweet  and 1/2oz dry Vermouth, dash of Angostura bitters, shaken then pored over two ice cubes.


----------



## KmH

So far, 2 glasses of Merlot.
Later, a couple of Gimlets.
 Happy New Year!


----------



## shefjr

Corona and a bloody Mary!

I hope everyone has a healthy, happy and prosperous new year!


----------



## limr

Today we went to the Burning Tree winery in Cottonwood, Arizona and tasted a bunch of wines. They were all super yummy delish (sorry for the fancy wine talk there  ) and we ended up buying a bottle called The Peasant, 100% grenache, 2012. We'll crack that open tonight.


----------



## limr

KmH said:


> So far, 2 glasses of Merlot.
> Later, a couple of Gimlets.
> Happy New Year!



Oooh, I had a gimlet last night with Chopin vodka.


----------



## terri

A 2010 Castellare Chianti Classico Riserva, Il Poggiale, a delish (more fancy wine talk for Lenny)  single vineyard wine.   Yummy!!

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## KmH

I'm making my Gimlets with Mount Gay (Barbados) rum.


----------



## limr

KmH said:


> I'm making my Gimlets with Mount Gay (Barbados) rum.



I guess we're both bastardizing the recipe   One day I'll try it with the traditional gin base, but I like it with the vodka. Never tried it with rum. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Gary A.

Dogfish Head 120 minute IPA. (wow)


----------



## limr

Captain Lawrence Brewing Company Winter Ale in my glass. Allman Brothers in my ears. It's been a long friggin' day.


----------



## Gary A.

Llama Malbec - Old Vine from Argentina.


----------



## KmH

It was a table Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## Warhorse

I still have a couple of bottles of Sam Adams Boston Lager left, so that's what I'm having tonight.


----------



## snerd

Haven't been able to enjoy my Coors Light this past week, had to step up to a stronger painkiller for a few days for my back. Fentanyl and alcohol don't mix.


----------



## Warhorse

That is some heavy duty painkiller snerd, take care.


----------



## Gary A.

Snerd- sorry for your pain. I'm enjoying a glass of Robert Mondavi Fume Blanc.


----------



## snerd

Warhorse said:


> That is some heavy duty painkiller snerd, take care.


That it is. I only use it about once a month for a couple of days when it's the worst. Some months I can even skip that dose. But I have to hole up at home for those 2 days the times that I do. I'll be good to go by Saturday.


----------



## limr

Harney and Sons Organic Rooibos Chai.


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Harney and Sons Organic Rooibos Chai.


That stuff will give you headaches. Another Cookie story ... grilled some salmon tonight. (Marinated in my famous citrus marinade.) Cook likea salmon and readily ate the pieces I gave her. I also tossed some overcooked/blacken pieces into her food dish. She carefully plucked the blacken pieces from her dish and nicely stacked then next to her bowl. Love that dog.


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harney and Sons Organic Rooibos Chai.
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff will give you headaches. Another Cookie story ... grilled some salmon tonight. (Marinated in my famous citrus marinade.) Cook like salmon and readily ate the pieces I gave her. I also tossed some overcooked/blacken pieces into her food dish. She carefully plucked the blacken pieces from her dish and nicely stacked then next to her bowl. Love that dog.
Click to expand...


Nah, it's my stupid meat sack and its propensity for hormonally-driven headaches that give me a headache. Well, also bright lights and some beers can trigger them.

Cookie!


----------



## Gary A.

Headaches suck. The Cook is great.


----------



## KmH

Four ice cubes, 4 oz of spiced rum, 1 oz simple syrup, juice from 1/4 of a lime.
Known today as a Daiquiri.

The Daiquiri is very similar to the Royal Navy days gone by daily ration called grog - rum, water, sugar, and lemon or lime juice introduced August 21, 1740 by Vice Admiral Edward Vernon. Vernon wore a coat made of grogram cloth and was nicknamed 'Old Grogram' or just 'Old Grog' (by the cool sailors).
Drinking water had to be brought on ships of the day in casks. Algae formed in the casks and the water became slimy. This not very appealing, stagnant water was first mixed with beer or wine to make it more drinkable, but the beer and wine also had to be stored in casks which magnified storage issues.
Each sailor's daily ration of this water/beer mix was a gallon per sailor - requiring lots of casks.

A 1/2 pint of rum gradually replaced the water/beer or wine mix. The rum was mixed with 1 quart of water (4 parts water to 1 part rum) and was issued in 2 servings - one before noon and the other at the end of the working day.  The ration was made regulation in the Royal Navy in 1756 even though some sailors would stockpile their rations for several days to drink all at once (binge drinkers of the mid-1700s! Who knew!).

It was noticed that Admiral Vernon's sailors were obviously healthier than all other sailors in the Royal Navy, and though they didn't understand it at the time, the reason was the vitamin C from the lemon or lime juice used to offset the foul taste of the water from the casks. The vitamin C in the juice helped ward off disease - mainly scurvy.

British sailors got the nickname "limeys" for all the limes used to flavor their Grog.


----------



## terri

Tonight, a Charvin CdP 2001.    Lush and lovely on a Thursday night.


----------



## limr

KmH said:


> Four ice cubes, 4 oz of spiced rum, 1 oz simple syrup, juice from 1/4 of a lime.
> Known today as a Daiquiri.
> 
> The Daiquiri is very similar to the Royal Navy days gone by daily ration called grog - rum, water, sugar, and lemon or lime juice introduced August 21, 1740 by Vice Admiral Edward Vernon. Vernon wore a coat made of grogram cloth and was nicknamed 'Old Grogram' or just 'Old Grog' (by the cool sailors).
> Drinking water had to be brought on ships of the day in casks. Algae formed in the casks and the water became slimy. This not very appealing, stagnant water was first mixed with beer or wine to make it more drinkable, but the beer and wine also had to be stored in casks which magnified storage issues.
> Each sailor's daily ration of this water/beer mix was a gallon per sailor - requiring lots of casks.
> 
> A 1/2 pint of rum gradually replaced the water/beer or wine mix. The rum was mixed with 1 quart of water (4 parts water to 1 part rum) and was issued in 2 servings - one before noon and the other at the end of the working day.  The ration was made regulation in the Royal Navy in 1756 even though some sailors would stockpile their rations for several days to drink all at once (binge drinkers of the mid-1700s! Who knew!).
> 
> It was noticed that Admiral Vernon's sailors were obviously healthier than all other sailors in the Royal Navy, and though they didn't understand it at the time, the reason was the vitamin C from the lemon or lime juice used to offset the foul taste of the water from the casks. The vitamin C in the juice helped ward off disease - mainly scurvy.
> 
> British sailors got the nickname "limeys" for all the limes used to flavor their Grog.



I'm glad someone else appreciates a proper Daiquiri. Every summer, my boyfriend and I host a party and we always have a featured cocktail. One year we made Daiquiris. Real ones. Good rum, fresh syrup, fresh lime juice. One of our friends had started dating a woman who got very excited when she heard what we'd be serving.

The day of the party comes, they arrive and I hand them their drinks. She says, 'What's this??" "It's your Daiquiri." I say. She took one sip and didn't want anymore. 

She thought we would be serving frozen drinks from a mix.  

I.Do.Not.Do.Mixes.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> I.Do.Not.Do.Mixes.


Not even Skinny Girl?!


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I.Do.Not.Do.Mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even Skinny Girl?!
Click to expand...


----------



## sm4him

Went to a little local Mexican place and had a nice, large Margarita to celebrate the end of a kinda horrid work week

And for the record, Lenny, they do NOT use mixes. It's why I love them. 

Kinda want to break out the Fireball whiskey now that I'm home, but mixing hard liquor is an almost guaranteed way for me to wake up with a migraine, so I think I'll just be happy with the margarita.


----------



## baturn

still a little early for me, but there will be a tot of Appleton's Reserve a little later.


----------



## limr

You know what's funny about migraines and booze?

Whenever Buzz and I go into the city, there's a little Italian place we always like to go to, and we always get martinis. Real ones, not these horrifyingly sweet fruity concoctions they call "martinis" just because they're served in the same kind of glass. Gin (Bombay Sapphire), vermouth, olives. Done.

One night, I had a headache and decided to have one anyway because hell, I already had the headache and the drink wouldn't make it worse. And it didn't. It made the headache better!

This happened a few times, both with gin and vodka. So now I'm thinking since I have one of my migraines, it's time for me to pour myself a little of the vodka I have in the freezer instead of taking any more Advil


----------



## limr

Brown liquors, however, do the opposite. Bourbon, Scotch, or rye don't help the migraines at all, unfortunately


----------



## terri

limr said:


> So now I'm thinking since I have one of my migraines, it's time for me to pour myself a little of the vodka I have in the freezer instead of taking any more Advil


See?   You now have a medicinal reason to hit the hootch.    Could life be any better?!?    

Will probably have a Scott Paul pinot noir later tonight.  (Although Sharon's got me craving a margarita all of a sudden.)    Right now, sipping coffee.


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> Brown liquors, however, do the opposite. Bourbon, Scotch, or rye don't help the migraines at all, unfortunately


Well, I have some rum; I think that's the only non-brown liquor I've got at the moment. But I still think I'll just pass. Plenty of time tomorrow for that, if it keeps raining and beginning just generally such dreich weather.


----------



## sm4him

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm thinking since I have one of my migraines, it's time for me to pour myself a little of the vodka I have in the freezer instead of taking any more Advil
> 
> 
> 
> See?   You now have a medicinal reason to hit the hootch.    Could life be any better?!?
> 
> Will probably have a Scott Paul pinot noir later tonight.  (Although Sharon's got me craving a margarita all of a sudden.)    Right now, sipping coffee.
Click to expand...


Funny. I have you craving a Margarita, and I think you just convinced me to go make myself a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## Braineack

I had three greyhounds

using tapatalk.


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> I had three greyhounds



What's in a greyhound?


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three greyhounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in a greyhound?
Click to expand...


----------



## Warhorse

Maker's on the rocks. I am working on my first one, and will have one more, then off to see the sandman.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three greyhounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in a greyhound?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How did I know that was coming?  Just didn't know who would post it.


----------



## e.rose

Wine. Always and forever, cheapass white wine.


----------



## Gary A.

Nada for me. Printing out some brochure proofs than off to campaign HQ for a meeting. My life sucks right now.


----------



## terri

sm4him said:


> Funny. I have you craving a Margarita, and I think you just convinced me to go make myself a nice cup of coffee.


I love my coffee!!   Can't drink any past about 6'ish though, or the caffeine stays with me too long.   For some reason, I just don't do decaf.

Tonight the pinot with dinner served me very well.


----------



## SquarePeg

Unfortunately I am stuck with water in my glass for tonight.  My daughter is hosting a sleepover party and my house will soon be full of giggling, squealing 12 year olds.  Why is it that when you most need a nice glass of wine or a bracing shot of tequila that you just can't have it?


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> Unfortunately I am stuck with water in my glass for tonight.  My daughter is hosting a sleepover party and my house will soon be full of giggling, squealing 12 year olds.  Why is it that when you most need a nice glass of wine or a bracing shot of tequila that you just can't have it?



Oh dear god, this seems like EXACTLY the time to have that drink!


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am stuck with water in my glass for tonight.  My daughter is hosting a sleepover party and my house will soon be full of giggling, squealing 12 year olds.  Why is it that when you most need a nice glass of wine or a bracing shot of tequila that you just can't have it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god, this seems like EXACTLY the time to have that drink!
Click to expand...


I know but probably not a good move before they even get here, lol.  Maybe after they settle in and start their "makeovers" I'll have a nice Irish coffee.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> My daughter is hosting a sleepover party and my house will soon be full of giggling, squealing 12 year olds.  Why is it that when you most need a nice glass of wine or a bracing shot of tequila that you just can't have it?


This is why they put locks on doors.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am stuck with water in my glass for tonight.  My daughter is hosting a sleepover party and my house will soon be full of giggling, squealing 12 year olds.  Why is it that when you most need a nice glass of wine or a bracing shot of tequila that you just can't have it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear god, this seems like EXACTLY the time to have that drink!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but probably not a good move before they even get here, lol.  Maybe after they settle in and start their "makeovers" I'll have a nice Irish coffee.
Click to expand...


That's more like it. I mean, I know you can't get all three sheets to the wind, but lord knows you'll need some kind of fortification. Hell, I need a drink just reading about it!


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> That's more like it. I mean, I know you can't get all three sheets to the wind, but lord knows you'll need some kind of fortification. Hell, I need a drink just reading about it!


So, tell me where that saying originated. What, they got drunk and did laundry?!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SquarePeg

I have pre-ibuprofined myself and have a movie downloaded that I have been looking forward to seeing (Still Alice).  I'll mostly be staying out of sight in my bedroom while the girls take over the kitchen and family room.


----------



## limr

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's more like it. I mean, I know you can't get all three sheets to the wind, but lord knows you'll need some kind of fortification. Hell, I need a drink just reading about it!
> 
> 
> 
> So, tell me where that saying originated. What, they got drunk and did laundry?!
Click to expand...


Sailors, where else? 
Three sheets to the wind - meaning and origin.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> I have pre-ibuprofined myself and have a movie downloaded that I have been looking forward to seeing (Still Alice).  I'll mostly be staying out of sight in my bedroom while the girls take over the kitchen and family room.



Good luck!


----------



## snerd

Ah, let me Google that for you lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> I have pre-ibuprofined myself and have a movie downloaded that I have been looking forward to seeing (Still Alice).  I'll mostly be staying out of sight in my bedroom while the girls take over the kitchen and family room.


We'll have to send you a Sympathy card!      Have fuuuuuuun!


----------



## SquarePeg

terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have pre-ibuprofined myself and have a movie downloaded that I have been looking forward to seeing (Still Alice).  I'll mostly be staying out of sight in my bedroom while the girls take over the kitchen and family room.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to send you a Sympathy card!      Have fuuuuuuun!
Click to expand...


Not too much sympathy - pizza and cake are calorie free at a birthday party.


----------



## terri

SquarePeg said:


> Not too much sympathy - pizza and cake are calorie free at a birthday party.



So true!   And I've heard it also helps if you eat it in the dark.


----------



## SquarePeg

I'll take that sympathy now.  Really loud and off key Taylor Swift sing-a-long.


----------



## snowbear

SquarePeg said:


> I'll take that sympathy now.  Really loud and off key Taylor Swift sing-a-long.



Those are usually bad enough without the accompaniment.  You have earned my sympathies.


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much sympathy - pizza and cake are calorie free at a birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!   And I've heard it also helps if you eat it in the dark.
Click to expand...

and if nobody sees you ... then the calories don't count.


----------



## terri

Exactly!


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> I'll take that sympathy now.  Really loud and off key Taylor Swift sing-a-long.



Oh my god, I think that's at least the 5th circle of hell!


----------



## Gary A.

Hey Leo, I'm drinking that herbal tea stuff you drink all the time. Roosibub ... Rooibos.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

limr said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three greyhounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in a greyhound?
Click to expand...

A real one is vodka and.grapefruit.
 Juice.  But I do grapefruit vodka, grapefruit juice, a splash of key lime and tonic.

using tapatalk.


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three greyhounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in a greyhound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real one is vodka and.grapefruit.
> Juice.  But I do grapefruit vodka, grapefruit juice, a splash of key lime and tonic.
> 
> using tapatalk.
Click to expand...


That sounds quite nice.


----------



## snowbear

Sounds a little better than corn squeezin's and spring water.


----------



## Braineack

limr said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had three greyhounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's in a greyhound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real one is vodka and.grapefruit.
> Juice.  But I do grapefruit vodka, grapefruit juice, a splash of key lime and tonic.
> 
> using tapatalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds quite nice.
Click to expand...

Had another 2 tonight.

using tapatalk.


----------



## mishele




----------



## snerd

mishele said:


>


----------



## limr

Gary A. said:


> Hey Leo, I'm drinking that herbal tea stuff you drink all the time. Roosibub ... Rooibos.



No headache?


----------



## Gary A.

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Leo, I'm drinking that herbal tea stuff you drink all the time. Roosibub ... Rooibos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No headache?
Click to expand...

Not yet.


----------



## KmH

I don't know if it has a name but - 2 oz of blended whiskey and 4 oz of cream soda - all on-the-rocks.


----------



## snowbear

Arnie's _Half & Half Iced Tea Lemonade_


----------



## SquarePeg

Well, I survived my daughter's sleepover party last night.  They outlasted me, I was sound asleep by 12 but when I woke up at 2 they were still awake and giggling!  Tonight I'm enjoying a well earned appletini and looking forward to a more restful night!


----------



## baturn

A new to me Chilean Cab Sauv. Very nice!


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> Well, I survived my daughter's sleepover party last night.  They outlasted me, I was sound asleep by 12 but when I woke up at 2 they were still awake and giggling!  Tonight I'm enjoying a well earned appletini and looking forward to a more restful night!



Congrats! 

Tonight I've just got a finger of Buffalo Trace, neat. Nerves are a bit jangly about dealing with the beginning of the blizzard tomorrow.


----------



## snerd

limr said:


> Tonight I've just got a finger of Buffalo Trace, neat..........


I'm not sure I like the sound of that...................


----------



## SquarePeg

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I survived my daughter's sleepover party last night.  They outlasted me, I was sound asleep by 12 but when I woke up at 2 they were still awake and giggling!  Tonight I'm enjoying a well earned appletini and looking forward to a more restful night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Tonight I've just got a finger of Buffalo Trace, neat. Nerves are a bit jangly about dealing with the beginning of the blizzard tomorrow.
Click to expand...


Yes, they are predicting 30 or so inches here.  I wasn't that worried thinking we've had worse but then I watched the alarmists, I mean the news, and they stated that it was going to snow for 25 hours!  Also they are predicting power outages and the usual school closings.  I can work from home so no worries about the commute but not looking forward to cleaning up from that mess.  Besides, I was really looking forward to Tuesday this week.  My cleaning lady is scheduled which always puts me in a great mood and I have dinner plans with a very dear friend that I have not seen in ages.


----------



## limr

Oh yeah, the blizzard itself doesn't make me nervous. Though I'd really love to NOT lose power, if we do, I know perfectly well how to deal with it. We're prepared and fairly well-situated across the street from a country store with a generator and pizza ovens.

But I have to teach tomorrow. My normal day is from 10am-8pm. While it seems likely that evening classes will be cancelled, I am expecting I would still at least have to go in for my morning class. Hopefully I'll be able to skip out early in the afternoon and at least be off campus so if they do announce a cancellation, I don't have to be part of the fight of several hundred people trying to get off campus at the same time. I've been in that muddle twice in the past 2 years, and the memories of those two clusterf**ks (and the dread that I'll have to experience a third) are the things that are jangling my nerves right now


----------



## Stradawhovious

Casamigos Reposado.

Actually very tasty.  I wasn't expecting much with a "celebrity owned" distillery... but I will get it again.


----------

